
Learn new languages by watching movies on Netflix - walbell
http://tranflix.net
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
mikspi89
Must to have

